
Scientist discovered  new form of Light - geekonjava
http://geekonjava.blogspot.com/2016/08/scientist-discovered-new-form-of-light.html#.V61Qm4Gzoa4.hackernews
======
flukus
>For instance, light, which normally travels in a straight line, would trace
the surface of the material if it was bound to a single electron on it,
following the electron’s path across the surface of the material. Conversely,
electrons in an electrical circuit will normally stop when faced with a defect
or imperfection in the conducting material, but with the aid of photons, “the
electron would still be able to travel onwards.”

Would that turn any conductor into a super conductor?

